# Io credo che...



## Tebe (3 Agosto 2012)

Manager non l'ho visto. Sentito. Letto.
Non dopo la mia giornata kreti di martedi mi sembra...
.
Per farmi la proposta motel ha tempo solo la prossima settimana perchè poi io e mattia siamo in ferie e quando torno ci va manager quindi...davvero fino a fine settembre.
Ma. Non ci sarà un fine settembre.

Stamattina...mentre ero nel letto a fissare il mio adorato ventilatore a soffitto che ronzava piano e tentavo di allontanare i gatti a tappezzeria sulla pelle, pensavo che...
Non è possibile rischiare la mia storia con Mattia per Manager.
Non per me, per come intendo io il tradimento.

Ci ho provato a seguirlo nelle sue paranoie da fedele, da timido da tutto quello che è. O vuole essere. ma c'è sempre un ma.
Un ma che ogni tanto mi fa provare un pò di rogna nei suoi confronti e non va bene.

Porca miseria. Ho tradito dopo sette anni e dopo quasi tre dal tradimento.
Ho tradito perchè dopo così tanti anni un uomo è riuscito a prendermi sia di testa che di corpo e...
E non mi sta bene. 
Sarò assurda ma mi sento un pò usata.
Mi sento come se fossi la sua...boccata di ossigeno.
Che detto da me è tutto dire, ma una boccata a senso unico.
perchè se lui si ricarica passando quattro ore con me. Io no.
Se non momentaneamente.
E non va bene. non  MI va bene.

Ora. Oggi sono messa così.
Se lui mi chiederà di andare in motel prossima settimana io dirò si probabilmente.
Se lui non me lo chiederà per me la storia sarà conclusa e non ci sarà un settembre di questo sono certa.

Ho capito che Manager è per me un pò come una droga.
Ma non una droga che da dipendenza assoluta come l'eroina o similari.
Diciamo che è un buon  fumo, non troppo pesante nemmeno troppo leggero, che ti fa venire la fame chimica giusta e ti rende felice e ovattato senza rincoglionirti. (ma forse perchè è il mio primo tradimento dopo tantissimo tempo e  con un uomo che ha un età che fino ad ora non ho mai preso in considerazione come toy:singleeye

Ecco...manager è un buon  fumo che se hai a portata di mano lo fumi e basta ma se non ce l'hai non vai certo a cercarlo impazzita.
Si certo. Ti viene voglia di fumare e sai anche che è molto facile andarlo a prendere ma...è già un pò che non fumi quindi...Ti fai un gelato.

Se lui è incazzato come credo (più che altro dal Mario Goretto) l'invito motel prossima settimana non ci sarà.


e io sarò salva.
perchè quel tipo di fumo non lo ricomprerò.


In compenso ho sempre voglia di scopare.


E faccio da sola.
Sto cominciando a raccapricciarmi davanti a tutta la razza maschile.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (3 Agosto 2012)

e chi pensi non ha voglia di scopare? :singleeye:


----------



## Tebe (3 Agosto 2012)

Quibbelqurz;bt4955 ha detto:
			
		

> e chi pensi non ha voglia di scopare? :singleeye:


pensavo di essere l'unica ninfomane.
pure tu quindi....


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (3 Agosto 2012)

Io ho voglia di scopare, ma sono pigro. O mi si infilano da sole o lascio perdere


----------



## perplesso (3 Agosto 2012)

mah....sempre troppo femminile


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (3 Agosto 2012)

perplesso;bt4958 ha detto:
			
		

> mah....sempre troppo femminile


Chi? Cosa?


----------



## Tebe (3 Agosto 2012)

perplesso;bt4958 ha detto:
			
		

> mah....sempre troppo femminile


infatti..chi? Cosa?


----------



## Disaule (3 Agosto 2012)

No, il problema non è chi non ha voglia di scopare...
il problema è che questa erba, anche se non dà dipendenza assoluta, ti mette addosso una voglia frenetica di scopare. Voglia continua di scopare... Se poi l'amante era sessualmente grandioso, la voglia è pazzesca. Ma non necessariamente di lui, ma proprio di colmare il baratro che ti ha aperto.

 Io pensavo che fosse una questione di età, passati i quaranta si scatena l'ormone, come dice Tebe. E le donne diventano belve, mentre gli uomini, soprattutto i compagni, mariti sono un po' sul rincoglionito (almeno con le loro annose compagne, mogli).

Invece credo che sia proprio l'aver provato, magari dopo anni, uno che ti prende potentemente la testa e il corpo, che ti mette una FAME PAZZESCA. Anche se continui ad essere un traditore selettivo e che quindi non si pasce ovunque.

Fregatura, cazzo...


----------



## perplesso (3 Agosto 2012)

Tebe;bt4960 ha detto:
			
		

> infatti..chi? Cosa?


intendo le paranoie femminili che trasudano da questo pezzo.

PS: e non mi venire a dire che non te lo sto ripetendo da settimane di darci un taglio con Manager


----------



## Eliade (3 Agosto 2012)

Io credo che potrei iniziare a provare pietà per manager...:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (3 Agosto 2012)

perplesso;bt4962 ha detto:
			
		

> intendo le paranoie femminili che trasudano da questo pezzo.
> 
> PS: e non mi venire a dire che non te lo sto ripetendo da settimane di darci un taglio con Manager


paranoie femminili? Quali?
:scared:


----------



## perplesso (3 Agosto 2012)

Tebe;bt4965 ha detto:
			
		

> paranoie femminili? Quali?
> :scared:


tutta sta teoria sulla droga mica droga......va mica bene.

la risposta sta nelle prime frasi del tuo pezzo: tu non vuoi mettere a rischio la tua storia con Mattia per Manager.

Manager sta diventando un  peso più che un  piacere per te.  ed un amante non dev'essere un peso,ma un viaggio senza vento

diagnosi.   chiudi la storia dicendo che non ci sarà un fine settembre.

cercati un amante che sia più rilassante per te


----------



## Tebe (3 Agosto 2012)

perplesso;bt4966 ha detto:
			
		

> tutta sta teoria sulla droga mica droga......va mica bene.
> 
> la risposta sta nelle prime frasi del tuo pezzo: tu non vuoi mettere a rischio la tua storia con Mattia per Manager.
> 
> ...


ma non riesco adesso. E' assurdo. Se mi mollasse lui sarei a cavallo. L'ho visto l'altra settimana e mi fa scattare un ormonazzo che non ti dico.
Insomma. Ce l'ho davanti e ragiono con la Guest star.
Quest'uomo è una sfida che mi piace un sacco.
Ecco perchè lo paragono alla droga. Sai che ti fa male eppure...
ma se riesco a stare un pò lontano da quella droga...ecco...tutto cambia.
E la frase che non vale la pena rischiare la storia con Mattia ha un senso anche veritiero.



Sono drogata.
Deve passare indenne questa settimana


----------



## Tebe (3 Agosto 2012)

Eliade;bt4963 ha detto:
			
		

> Io credo che potrei iniziare a provare pietà per manager...:rotfl:


non ci provare. 



Perchè?


----------



## Eliade (3 Agosto 2012)

Tebe;bt4968 ha detto:
			
		

> non ci provare.
> 
> 
> 
> Perchè?


Deciditi, non ci devo provare o vuoi sapere il perché? Scegli...:carneval:


----------



## Tebe (3 Agosto 2012)

Eliade;bt4969 ha detto:
			
		

> Deciditi, non ci devo provare o vuoi sapere il perché? Scegli...:carneval:


meglio sapere il perchè.
Così posso pararmi il fondoschiena....


----------



## perplesso (3 Agosto 2012)

Tebe;bt4967 ha detto:
			
		

> ma non riesco adesso. E' assurdo. Se mi mollasse lui sarei a cavallo. L'ho visto l'altra settimana e mi fa scattare un ormonazzo che non ti dico.
> Insomma. Ce l'ho davanti e ragiono con la Guest star.
> Quest'uomo è una sfida che mi piace un sacco.
> Ecco perchè lo paragono alla droga. Sai che ti fa male eppure...
> ...


e allora confidiamo nel ferragosto


----------



## Nocciola (4 Agosto 2012)

Scommetto quello che vuoi che dopo le vacnze appena lo rivedi abbronzato ecc ecc ricominci come se nulla fosse
Tebe o fra voi vola un vafanculo dopo in bello scazzo o troncare la vedo dura molto dura


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Agosto 2012)

Vediamo se riesco ad arrivare da qualche parte.

Parto da qui.
Secondo me, Manager ti desidera molto sessualmente, ma ha una paura pazzesca di essere beccato.
Non a tutti i traditori piace l'"andrenalina". E' un luogo comune. A molti invece, uscire sapendo di poter essere beccati, dà i crampi allo stomaco, e se l'amante chiama per disdire quasi tirano un sospiro di sollievo.

Che tu sia un raggio di sole, una stanza a Parigi o nel Kamchackta, una boccata di aria fresca, una tirata di canna, per lui vederti è sia un piacere estasiante, sia una pena quasi fisica.
Quindi, non ha problemi a tirarla per le lunghe. E' capace di nutrirsi di fantasie, centellinandole.

Tu, no 

"Rompere" anche io la vedo dura, come Farfalla.
Perchè lui ti attira. Non ci vivresti, non te ne innamoreresti e non ne ho alcun dubbio. Ma ti piace, gli sei affezionata, lui ti vuole bene, si è creato un rapporto che va oltre (anzi è molto di più ) il sesso.

Secondo me, a lui andrebbe pure bene se continuaste a stuzzicarvi, con un incontro ogni 6 mesi 

Uhm... non sono arrivata da nessuna parte.

Ma Tebuzz, Manager, se non ti desse sesso, continueresti a parlarci e a riderci assieme?


----------



## Nocciola (4 Agosto 2012)

Nausicaa;bt4982 ha detto:
			
		

> Vediamo se riesco ad arrivare da qualche parte.
> 
> Parto da qui.
> Secondo me, Manager ti desidera molto sessualmente, ma ha una paura pazzesca di essere beccato.
> ...




Io credo di si


----------



## lothar57 (6 Agosto 2012)

ragazzi mi pagherete una cena..sono stato piu'crudi di Nausicaa,esprimendo pero'gli stessi concetti...si capiva che nn era solo sesso ma amore,direi molto profondo...in questi casi bisogna fare una scelta..di campo...


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Agosto 2012)

lothar57;bt4988 ha detto:
			
		

> ragazzi mi pagherete una cena..sono stato piu'crudi di Nausicaa,esprimendo pero'gli stessi concetti...si capiva che nn era solo sesso ma amore,direi molto profondo...in questi casi bisogna fare una scelta..di campo...


Non penso che sia amore, tantomeno profondo. 

Lothar, tu sei orgoglioso di essere uomo no?
Bè, allora orgogliosamente sappi di avere lo span emotivo di un cucchiaino da thè rispetto alle femminucce 

Per te, maschietto, i colori sono 8 in tutto e i sentimenti 2, per noi femminucce, 13.564 e 1.435.827 rispettivmente


----------



## Tebe (6 Agosto 2012)

farfalla;bt4981 ha detto:
			
		

> Scommetto quello che vuoi che dopo le vacnze appena lo rivedi abbronzato ecc ecc ricominci come se nulla fosse
> Tebe o fra voi vola un vafanculo dopo in bello scazzo o troncare la vedo dura molto dura


Mi ero persa questi commenti...


Mi avvalgo della facoltà di non rispondere.

:blank:


----------



## Tebe (6 Agosto 2012)

lothar57;bt4988 ha detto:
			
		

> ragazzi mi pagherete una cena..sono stato piu'crudi di Nausicaa,esprimendo pero'gli stessi concetti...si capiva che nn era solo sesso ma amore,direi molto profondo...in questi casi bisogna fare una scelta..di campo...


Lothar su, non dire fagianate dai


----------



## Tebe (6 Agosto 2012)

Nausicaa;bt4982 ha detto:
			
		

> Vediamo se riesco ad arrivare da qualche parte.
> 
> Parto da qui.
> Secondo me, Manager ti desidera molto sessualmente, ma ha una paura pazzesca di essere beccato.
> ...


Ecco sul neretto. Lui si. Ce la fa. Come il fatto che la scarica di adrenalina del tradimento non lo elettrizza ma lo manda in paranoia completa.

Anche secondo me gli andrebbe bene un incontro ogni sei mesi .
Ma cazzo.

Io non lo so se continuerei a scherzare con lui se non mi desse sesso. Non credo sai?
E' troppo _tentante_ per i miei ormoni e quindi...preferirei evitare già alla radice


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Agosto 2012)

appunto. Ed il mio 'io credo che' non era un sospensivo... ma un link. Senti Tebe... tu forse ti stai facendo un sacco di domande perchè il gioco che ti ha divertito in passato... adesso non ti diverte più. E magnager ti sta dando un bell'alibi, approfittane. Perchè nella vita si cambia, ci sono stagioni, bisogna saper scegliere i tempi... ed in questo tempo Tebe diversamente fedele ha troppi dubbi, troppe esitazioni, poche convinzioni, solo qualche picco ormonale. E se ti manca la convinzione... non c'è più neppure il divertimento. La trasgressione senza voglia di trasgredire è noiosa, io lo so.


----------



## Tebe (6 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt5003 ha detto:
			
		

> appunto. Ed il mio 'io credo che' non era un sospensivo... ma un link. Senti Tebe... tu forse ti stai facendo un sacco di domande perchè il gioco che ti ha divertito in passato... adesso non ti diverte più. E magnager ti sta dando un bell'alibi, approfittane. Perchè nella vita si cambia, ci sono stagioni, bisogna saper scegliere i tempi... ed in questo tempo Tebe diversamente fedele ha troppi dubbi, troppe esitazioni, poche convinzioni, solo qualche picco ormonale. E se ti manca la convinzione... non c'è più neppure il divertimento. La trasgressione senza voglia di trasgredire è noiosa, io lo so.


il problema è che pur capendo quello che mi scrivi e condividendolo il picco ormonale supera ancora di gran lunga, ora, i dubbi e tutto il resto.

Non la prendo come una trasgressione questa cosa, ma come il mio solito spazio personale unico di cui ho fatto a meno per molti anni, ma che ora sento prepotentemente addosso e anche "giusto" che io mi prenda
E come al solito, di quando tradivo, il sesso con mattia non è mai andato così bene.
Stiamo facendo scintille.
Le abbiamo sempre fatte ma in questo periodo sono scintille più scintille.




mah...


----------



## Nocciola (6 Agosto 2012)

lothar57;bt4988 ha detto:
			
		

> ragazzi mi pagherete una cena..sono stato piu'crudi di Nausicaa,esprimendo pero'gli stessi concetti...si capiva che nn era solo sesso ma amore,direi molto profondo...in questi casi bisogna fare una scelta..di campo...


Ma dove lo vedi l'amore? Scusa lothar ma io non ci arrivo


----------



## Disaule (6 Agosto 2012)

> Non la prendo come una trasgressione questa cosa, ma come il mio solito spazio personale unico di cui ho fatto a meno per molti anni, ma che ora sento prepotentemente addosso e anche "giusto" che io mi prenda


È questo il motivo per cui è duro rinunciarci. Durissimo. Dopo il banchetto, pane duro e poca acqua.





> E come al solito, di quando tradivo, il sesso con mattia non è mai andato così bene.
> Stiamo facendo scintille.
> Le abbiamo sempre fatte ma in questo periodo sono scintille più scintille.
> 
> mah...



e questo è il secondo motivo.


Rinunciare è vuoto, noia, fine del fluido vitale che ti esalta. E ti rende smagliante, con tutti, in ogni cosa che fai. Compreso il sesso con il compagno con cui scopi, pur bene, ma da assai troppo tempo...


----------

